
Open thread for mathematicians on the immigration executive order - pizza
https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2017/01/31/open-thread-for-mathematicians-on-the-immigration-executive-order/
======
orsenthil
For the folks who didn't know, Terry Tao, is the one of the accomplished
living mathematicians. And he is seriously concerned by the actions taken by
current United States Administration.

